# How is your business setup?



## mantra78 (Jun 23, 2006)

I will be printing t-shirts and selling them online, via stores, fairs, etc.

What kind of business would be most appropriate, beneficial, and easiest to setup and run? ( sole proprietorship, LLC, Corporation, S Corp, etc)?

How is your business setup?
How do I get a resale id, that most of these t-shirt distributors ask for?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Please read this recent topic that has answers to your questions: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t17079.html

Also note that if you search the forum for those terms (LLC, sole proprietor, etc) you'll find lots more threads with tips, answers and suggestions.



> How do I get a resale id, that most of these t-shirt distributors ask for?


Contact the state you are in. Usually the state official website will direct you to where to get the seller's permit or resale ID or sales tax Id. It's called different things depending on which state you're in.

Search google for *seller's permit CA* (replace CA with your state's 2 letter abbreviation) and usually the first or second result is your state's official website with instructions on how to get the license.


----------



## mantra78 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks Rodney, but I have a few more questions.

I am planning on setting up and running many different types of businesses and wish to do it all under one name. For example:

My main company will be setup as Media Company
Then my t-shirt business will be called Tee Company A
Then my website business will be called Web Company A

How can I work under this strucutre? Do I just put doing business as?


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

mantra78 said:


> Thanks Rodney, but I have a few more questions.
> 
> I am planning on setting up and running many different types of businesses and wish to do it all under one name. For example:
> 
> ...


Yes, you can just file for one corporation and then dba's.


----------



## mantra78 (Jun 23, 2006)

thanks highstyle


----------

